# Aurora Red Knight of Vienna finished!



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here are some nice pictures of the finished model. The kit builds very well, and took only 4-5 days to finish from start to finish. I used Tamiya spray Metallic Red and Insignia White for the armor and skirt. The lance was done with Tamiya spray Pearl White and Italian Red. The gold trim is Testors enamel, and all other paintwork was done in Humbrol acrylics. 

The lance was actually a lot easier than I had anticipated. I simply sprayed it red, cut a long thin triangle of Tamiya masking tape about a foot long, and wrapped the tape around the lance, starting at the point. The tape went on naturally and it was not hard to get it spaced out half way decent. Then I sprayed the lance white. I did paint the shield and handle individually.

You can remove the helmet for display but the neck area on the torso isn't really realistic without some extra work.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job! Must get me one of those!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great work! Very nicely done on all the gold details, they really make him pop. :thumbsup:


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Looks Great!

Thank you again for the pics and WIP on this.

Noticed that the fit of the Helmet Crest looks better than previous posts on this kit!!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great. A cool, classic kit. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Came out very nice, I like it


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Absolutely excellent paintjob and overall finish, and I wish I'd thought of your tape idea for the stripe on the lance.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Superb!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Nice work on the details!!
I might have to get started on mine soon....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You know, if the Golden Knight was ever reissue, it would probably be pretty easy to swap the knights out; or at least their torso so you could have the Red Knight, who is wearing touranment armor, on horseback. The reconstructed armor used as a basis for the Golden Knight is actually a foot knight stuck on horseback anyway.

The actual suit of armor used for the Red Knight kit does not have leg armor, and while it might be just missing, I was reading about German tournament armor... since the joust was done across a wooden fence, there was no need for leg armor, and such suits of armor usually lacked leg protection since it wasn't needed.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! And your ight about the leg harness DJ, the original likely never had it. There were usually large wrap around plates attached to the saddle to protect the thighs and knees. At least on that particular style of armour. The Gold knight is based on a field harness that could be used both mounted or on foot. Just add a lance rest and it could be used in the tounament as well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is the actual suit of armor the kit is based on


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I love armour even more than monsters, I have two suits custom made, an Italian harness circa 1400, and a German harness much like the gold knight, circa 1480. I have a few original pieces as well, allthough I sold most of them off in the late 90's.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job djnick! :thumbsup:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

great Job and Bump


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

nicely done.

randy


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work!
Very cool they reissued this kit after so many years:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another good one DJNick. I presume you have it on display in the store? I like that Tamiya tape myself. It goes down nice and smooth and sticks well but still doesn't stick so hard that it peels paint. You can also get it into really tight crevices which I did when I used it to paint an Apogee Saturn 1B and could push it down into the corrugations. And it certainly worked well on your lance. Again, a very nice job.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. Yes he's on the shelf behind the counter. I should put him over by the Blue Knight. But then they might fight? Tamiya Tape is super stuff, at least the type that comes in the plastic dispenser. The wide roll isn okay but is not the same paper and does not have the same adhesive. I use it for big projects but it can leave residue which the dispenser tape doesn't.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW.. awsome job, love all the detail you got onto his face.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Very* nice, djnick!!! The knight kits are really cool and your Red Knight turned out beautifully! Good details! - Denis


----------

